# question about a smilie



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my question to all of u.....what do u think this smilie is doing?







b/c ive seen it used in ways i dont think the user knows what its doing. sorry its been buggin me for a while LOL...not that the smilie bothers me...


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Is it just sort of nodding "yes"? or agreeing to something?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Let's just say I have a perverted mind.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 10 2005, 12:09 AM
> *Let's just say I have a perverted mind.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79994*


[/QUOTE]
I guess I do too


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well when u use the smilie it says what it is doing....ur not perverted cause thats what it is doing


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, when you use it- it says hump.









-c


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I think its just agreeing most of the time...but when you use it like this "














" thats perverted!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I guess I thought it was a smilie just doing the "happy dance"!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

It's a very inappropriate smilie for this forum. If there has to be a humping smilie, it should be of a Maltese humping. Humping a toy, another Maltese, another dog, a pillow, anything would do really as they aren't exactly picky.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I had always thought it was a head nodding in agreement. Many of the "tags" on the smilies are in German or Dutch, so I don't pay much attention to what they say, only to what I see. I thought I was seeing a head moving up and down but now that I look more closely I see tht the legs are moving, too!! I had not seen that before!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well im glad i brought this up...i knew some ppl were not the types to be using this humping smile LOL


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Can't we jus PRETEND it's a happy dance.................


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i thought this was the happy dance


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 10 2005, 04:54 AM
> *I had always thought it was a head nodding in agreement. Many of the "tags" on the smilies are in German or Dutch, so I don't pay much attention to what they say, only to what I see. I thought I was seeing a head moving up and down but now that I look more closely I see tht the legs are moving, too!! I had not seen that before!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80027*


[/QUOTE]

Good grief....I also thought it was just a sweet little smilie guy nodding in agreement! Never noticed the legs. Well, I'm never gonna use this not-so-sweet little guy again, but I sure do wish there was another smilie that nodded "yes". 

LadyM - you sure do have a sharp pair of peepers! You're going to make a fantastic vet!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

SUPER Happy dance......................................







OMG...................... WHEN YOU PUT IT IN IT SAYS HUMP !!!!!!!! OH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I guess you all are right...


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Well I see some of the smiles are gone from the smilie list?? But not the one you guys are discussing? whats up with this and I also just thought it was saying like ALRIGHT or Yes


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Jul 10 2005, 11:26 AM
> * Well I see some of the smiles are gone  from the smilie list?? But not the one you guys are discussing? whats up with this and I also just thought it was saying like ALRIGHT or Yes
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80061*


[/QUOTE]

I don't see any that are gone... which ones.. ??


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 9 2005, 09:15 PM
> *I think its just agreeing most of the time...but when you use it like this "
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hehe, i thought everyone knew what 'humpy" was doing


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

ok so I will never, never again use anything that looks like it is happily nodding yes to anything







I feel so silly now. I also hope that the brown bag over my head just means I feel silly lol


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Jul 10 2005, 12:34 PM
> *ok so I will never, never again use anything that looks like it is happily nodding yes to anything
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It's ok!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jul 10 2005, 12:40 PM
> *hehe, i thought everyone knew what 'humpy" was doing
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80094*


[/QUOTE]

Nope, not me!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so glad you posted about it! I just "cringed" every time someone used that!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I really thought everyone knew what he was doing .....Glad you decided to post about it, it will sure save some confusion  It does look like there are less smilies now, I just can't figure out which ones would be missing







Maybe I am just too tired..hehehe


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jul 10 2005, 11:40 AM
> *hehe, i thought everyone knew what 'humpy" was doing
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80094*


[/QUOTE]








I didn't know either!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am glad I never used it. I too thought it meant "yes". :new_Eyecrazy: 
If it would NOT say "hump", would you still think the same thing ?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 10 2005, 09:43 PM
> *I am glad I never used it. I too thought it meant "yes".  :new_Eyecrazy:
> If it would NOT say "hump", would you still think the same thing ?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80226*


[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean... why would anyone have a use for a smilie that was humping?? And if it is humping why is the head moving? Maybe it is indeed a "Yes" smilie??


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

his head is moving b/c he has no waist!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 10 2005, 11:47 PM
> *his head is moving b/c he has no waist!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hmmm, maybe we should send him to Weight Watchers!!


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

l0l well.. atho we thing its doing 'sumthing' other then what it prolly was ment to be...... i would figure its dancing.. lol


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

bump....looks like its time to see this again!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, Here is a "yes" smiley... any chance we could get this one added?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am in stitches over this thread! I don't know how I missed it last summer......


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so embarrassed!
















Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok guilty as charged! 

I have used 'it' because I thought it was nodding in agreement!! But I only have the sight in my left eye, so I hope you can forgive me?? I cant see his legs moving! Maybe if it is is not the correct smilie maybe Joe can get 'rid' of him?

I must admit I do have trouble seeing what these little guys are up to and have only hoped that I have used the 'appropriate' smilie. LOL 

I wouldnt mind seeing the panel at the side made a little bit bigger with the action either underneath them or next to them. I know if you roll your mouse over them the action comes up at the bottom of the screen. But it doesnt really say what it is. eg







now mine comes up with smilie_tischkante:','smid_26' Now I dont have the foggiest idea what this means? But from looking at it (with my one eye - lol) I can see that it is someone (like me) bashing their head against a table. Being stupid I understand this. But I can sort of see one that seems to be giving me the 'two fingers' - now here in australia this is sort of like the one finger that sort of gets used in the states - if you get my drift?? He seems to have an angry look on his face but I cant see him properly!!

Some of them are ok, but some others I am a bit hesitant to use in case I offend someone.

But thank you for bringing this to our attention. I guess I will have to stick with the ones that I understand e.g.









Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I missed this thread last summer too! I think I fit into the perverted mind category!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, I have been seeing the little smile guy around too







I figured people didn't realize what he was really doing


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I too missed this thread lol. I laugh everytime I see someone use that smilie in an improper situation. I mean, his little arms are pumping!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> I guess I thought it was a smilie just doing the "happy dance"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

But my question still is..... when IS it appropriate to use "him"... I'm trying to think of a sitaution in a post where he would be needed!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a situation for the smilie...lol

"My dog has been







my other dog lately. I wonder if it's out of domination or the OTHER reason..." LOL!!

sorry...just the only thing I could come up with..lol


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Opps! I didn't see this last summer. Guilty here......I've been using it for nodding "yes".


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad i brought it up again...yeah joe put that smilie there for when he needed to use it...thats just the kind of guy he is haha


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh....I am so embarrased!!! I just used the inappropriate smiley in my post yesterday and didn't notice!! How did I miss this thread??







I am just going to pretend it didn't happen


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG,this whole topic is hilarious.







I'm in tears & gasping for breath.I just began
posting here last week & that smilie was one of the first things I noticed.







I have an extensive
collection of animated smilies that I use for my outlook express,& I have seen this one for
sure,but it's not in my collection.I just decided to ignore the humping smilie & pretend I hadn't
noticed it.







But I can't help but laugh everytime someone uses it.This is so funny.I have 
a smilie that would make a perfect replacement for it.Maybe I should e-mail it to Joe.








This is too funny.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I love that smilie. I think he's funny.







I don't think its inappropriate to use him. 
I take it as a "oh yeah!" or "yes!!!" smilie. 

My husband (he's a dork) he does that that dance all the time.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well if u hover ur mouse over that smilie it is called HUMP..so he is definately HUMPING!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok are people seriously offended by this? I mean come on, we're not that prudish here are we? I don't understand why someone would want it removed or be offended. Just because it says it's a humping smilie doesn't mean that we have to use it in that context. I too know people who do that when they are happy. Besides, my poor stuffed bunny gets







here every day. that's what doggies do







Just my two cents.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Ummmm....I think this whole thread is tongue-in-cheek. No one is offended. We are just all very amused because some of us (perverted group that we are) realized that the little smilie was humping and others didn't figure it out. Its all in good fun.....continue using the smilie at your own risk! Hahaha.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I missed this thread before too, but I always thought "humpy guy"







was kinda funny. Although I had seen it used several times when I didn't quite understand why he was being used, but it all makes sense now,lol. I always thought it would be a good smilie to use when someone wanted to discuss humping issues.









P.S. I guess I'm a member of the perv group, because I knew what he was doing...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Ummmm....I think this whole thread is tongue-in-cheek. No one is offended. We are just all very amused because some of us (perverted group that we are) realized that the little smilie was humping and others didn't figure it out. Its all in good fun.....continue using the smilie at your own risk! Hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I just kind of laugh and grin when I see it used as the nodding guy. I think I'm in the perv group.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd never seen it before until I read this link. Let me tell you though, everyone I know has been emailed it this week! Definately put me in the perv group!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Well...! SLAP MYSELF SILLY!!! (I know it says heat, but it LOOKS like a slappy smilie!)
I guess I never gave it any thought at all, just didn't have a need for "Elvis the Pelvis" smilie!















Ok...so what does this one mean??


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> Well...! SLAP MYSELF SILLY!!! (I know it says heat, but it LOOKS like a slappy smilie!)
> I guess I never gave it any thought at all, just didn't have a need for "Elvis the Pelvis" smilie!
> 
> 
> ...


It says Rock On...my first thought was someone jammin' to some heavy metal music,lol. But I think it could be used in agreement to something, maybe???


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....I think that's what we thought of the 'Hump!'


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

too funny,,,


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I think he shows us the finger telling what you all know.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> my question to all of u.....what do u think this smilie is doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That smile is "agreeing" with whoever they send it to. What do YOU think it's doing?









enJOY!
Melanie


----------

